

Private browsing defeated by Plugins - retube
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10891355

======
js4all
Per default, extensions are turned off in Chrome's private mode. I guess other
browsers behave similarly.

------
AlexMuir
The BBC publish some real shit.

